# Blown Head Gasket?!



## dkearsley3 (Apr 6, 2013)

*1996 Nissan 200SX SE 1.6L*
just replaced my valve cover gasket because it was clearly leaking (oil gunk all over engine). I got some GUNK engine degreaser and cleaned off the whole motor. About 10 miles or so of driving whitish/blueish/grayish smoke started pouring out of my exhaust pipe. It's never done this before the valve cover gasket repair.. It goes away for a couple of miles of driving but eventually it comes back on. My local advance auto store doesn't carry any Compression testing kits. My dipstick looks slightly light brown like milk chocolate and from what I can see there is no oil in my radiator (as far as I can see!). My question is, is this a head gasket leak or something worse? I'm not in the mood to strip apart my whole underhood to replace the head gasket if that isn't even the problem. HELP ME!

:wtf:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Light brown chocolate milk...
Ya, most likely a head gasket leak.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

Pull your plugs, get a flashlight and look at each piston through the spark plug hole... you should be able to see coolant pooling on the piston(s). Or if one looks really clean compared to the others then it might be getting steam cleaned by a coolant leak from a blown gasket. Mine cost me $917. Make sure you use BRAND NEW head studs. They are torque to yield... which means use once.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

The sudden smoke issue could be the "rocker gasket" under the valve cover. I replaced my vc gasket only to suddenly encounter the smoke issue; the rocker gaskets become brittle and don't seal well after the vc is repositioned.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I second Centurion's post. More than likely part of your issue is the seal. My GA16DE had the same problem temporarily when I switched valve covers. Usually valve cover gaskets come with the seal needed to be replaced. I would also seriously check the other suggestions. If you have no coolant in your radiator, that is NEVER a good sign. I would start by replacing the seal, though. They're cheap, and very easy to do.


----------

